# Need opinions on an email reply



## Cowboy

I posted an ad on CL this morning for an old truck I have for sale I'm ussually good at weeding out the scammers but this one seems a bit different . I posted 4 pics in the ad & also said to reply with a phone # which he didn't . Its the 5th reply I got this morning & the only one that might be that might be on the up & up . All the others were the ussual BS . 


  Heres a copy of it , thanks for any input . 


Thanks for the response.I am willing to pay your asking price.I will pay by a check as its the only way i can pay you at the moment.I will make arrangement for the pickup after payment have been received by you.I don't mind adding an extra $50 so you can keep it in my favor.I would have loved to come take a look at it  but i am presently out of town,send me some pictures.Reply with your name,phone # and mailing address where payment will be sent.I will appreciate it if you take the posting off CL today and consider it sold to me.As for the pick-up,it would be handled after you receive your payment.

Expecting to hear from you soon.      
Warm Regards.


----------



## snow dog

I'd reply with the first one here with cash can drive the truck away. all sales are final. Document sale with Bill of sale.


----------



## Doc

I would ignore it.  I had my mom's TV for sale on CL after xmas.  I got a very similar email.  Scammer.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Don't take checks - they aren't safe.

Cash only.

Seller sets the rules.  Buyer can try to barter.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

The wording gives it away as a scammer.


----------



## Cowboy

Yup , thats kind of what I thought going with my gut . I never take checks but figured it would clear before he picked it up . I just really want ta sell the damn truck .  

  Friggen spammers are the only replys I'm getting though 

 Thanks for talking sense back into me Fellers .


----------



## snow dog

I think it is being sent by someone who wants to steal your identity.


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> I think it is being sent by someone who wants to steal your identity.


 Boy would they be Fucked .


----------



## Adillo303

I am not sure that I completely understand. Rent a P. O. box for a month, give him that addy and tell him the truck will be delisted when the check clears.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Yup ,sounds like a scam,if they can't call or pay with cash then its a scam,SD is right about signing a bill of sale and documenting the sale,and make copy's,and keep your plate as they are registered to the owner in some states,and if the car is in an accident or used in some illegal way its sill your car until the new owner registers it ,it can cause all sorts of headaches if you cant show that you sold it to a specific individual,get their drivers license # and name during the sale..just my two cents...


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Yup ,sounds like a scam,if they can't call or pay with cash then its a scam,SD is right about signing a bill of sale and documenting the sale,and make copy's,and keep your plate as they are registered to the owner in some states,and if the car is in an accident or used in some illegal way its sill your car until the new owner registers it ,it can cause all sorts of headaches if you cant show that you sold it to a specific individual,get their drivers license # and name during the sale..just my two cents...


 Yup I agree , I sure aint new to selling on CL but I thought I might clarify about the truck I am trying to sell , just to point out its not that much money & I aint worryed about wether they register it or not . 

 Allthough it will run & drive its Yard art to us, heres a couple of pics & guess what it's still for sale .   Thanks again to all for the great advice .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I will give you fifty bucks for it if you deliver it


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I will give you fifty bucks for it if you deliver it


 Yea sure , I bet it'll be a check


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cowboy said:


> Yea sure , I bet it'll be a check


 
in all seriousness,thats a kool flat bed, i do wish i lived closer. a lot of good parts on that truck.hope it sells soon for ya.


----------



## Erik

any chance it's a dump bed?
I need to move a bunch of dirt in the near future.


----------



## Lia

Cowboy said:


> Yup I agree , I sure aint new to selling on CL but I thought I might clarify about the truck I am trying to sell , just to point out its not that much money & I aint worryed about wether they register it or not .
> 
> Allthough it will run & drive its Yard art to us, heres a couple of pics & guess what it's still for sale .  Thanks again to all for the great advice .


 
A beautiful, _beautiful_ old truck! Personally I wouldn't wanna part with it. It's a feature, it has 'panache.'

I agree with everyone, instinct says the buyer' is not genuinely interested. 

I wonder why people like this take up valuable time and effort, especially on their own part, to reply to ads, when they don't have the least intention of buying something? I mean, why would you? It's baffling... 

He also required too much info to be sent, via email. That would concern me also...


----------



## Cowboy

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> in all seriousness,thats a kool flat bed, i do wish i lived closer. a lot of good parts on that truck.hope it sells soon for ya.


 Thanks AA , I could part it out for 3 times what I am asking for it but its to good of a truck & I like saving these old trucks from going to the scrappers . I dont need to sell it , just getting tired of keeping it from deteriorating anymore . 




Erik said:


> any chance it's a dump bed?
> I need to move a bunch of dirt in the near future.


 
Yep its a dumpbed & it works , it wouldn't hold much dirt though because the wood needs replaced in the floor . 


Lia said:


> A beautiful, _beautiful_ old truck! Personally I wouldn't wanna part with it. It's a feature, it has 'panache.'
> 
> I agree with everyone, instinct says the buyer' is not genuinely interested.
> 
> I wonder why people like this take up valuable time and effort, especially on their own part, to reply to ads, when they don't have the least intention of buying something? I mean, why would you? It's baffling...
> 
> He also required too much info to be sent, via email. That would concern me also...


 
Thanks Lia  I just have to many toys on the property the upkeep is killing me , I have another flatbed I use on the property as well . 

 As far as why they do this I dont have a clue, but I'm getting sick of it . its 10 times worse on craigslist now then it was a couple of months ago . I put 15 ads on yesterday & out of the 60 replys I have received only 4 were not scammers . heres just a couple I received . Most are the same replys but from different names & email addys . 


let me know if you still have the Sun canopy for compact tractor - $250 Sincerely,
Send from my Nokia N74

let me know if you still have the Hydraulic fittings & QD
Sincerely,
Send from my Nokia N72



Thanks for getting back me am ok with the price and the condition..
Thanks for the prompt response to my mail. I will be buying it from
you so please kindly withdraw the advert . Please to be informed that
i will pay you with a certified bank check and once you have the check
cashed at your bank then i will arrange for the pick up at your place..
I will need the following details to mail the payment as soon as possible.
 1.Name to be issue to...
 2.Contact Address(City,State,Zip code)
 3.Contact telephone number home,cell or work...)
 Pls note that FedEx/Ups does not deliver to P.O box and the payment
for the item will be overnight to your address asap.i really need this item
and i will appreciates you if you can help me to save item till the payment
arrives as it will save me some extra cost....and my shipper will come as
soon as you have the check cashed in hand, So
 please send me an email only Regards
Thanks
Awaiting for your prompt response.


----------



## JEV

It's what we have to deal with when we advertise for FREE! It's just a fact of life. e-bay is almost as bad, plus you have to pay. Good luck finding a home  for it.


----------



## Erik

if I let you throw in a box of kittens, how much will you knock off the price?


----------



## loboloco

Cowboy, how much are you asking?  I don't fool around on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## Cowboy

Erik said:


> if I let you throw in a box of kittens, how much will you knock off the price?


 How big of a box? 


loboloco said:


> Cowboy, how much are you asking? I don't fool around on ebay or craigslist.


 
I'm only asking a grand for it Lobo, thats more then a fair price it just takes the right buyer .


----------



## Erik

sent you a PM - give me a call some time today.


----------



## Cowboy

Erik said:


> sent you a PM - give me a call some time today.


 Will do Erik , I'm waiting on a call in the next hour or so , be after that .


----------



## loboloco

I would love to get it,I can always use another wood hauler, but it would cost too much to transport.  That is a very good price.


----------



## Cowboy

loboloco said:


> I would love to get it,I can always use another wood hauler, but it would cost too much to transport. That is a very good price.


 
Yup , transporting is the biggest problem I run into . This is my 53 wood hauler , its a lil rougher truck but has a steel floor on the bed . Only bad thing is neither one offem have breaks , but I dont go very fast


----------



## luv2weld

Cowboy,
I agree with others about being scammers.

Ref:
Thanks for getting back me am ok with the price and the condition..
Thanks for the prompt response to my mail. I will be buying it from
you so please kindly withdraw the advert . Please to be informed that
i will pay you with a certified bank check and once you have the check
cashed at your bank then i will arrange for the pick up at your place..
I will need the following details to mail the payment as soon as possible.
1.Name to be issue to...
2.Contact Address(City,State,Zip code)
3.Contact telephone number home,cell or work...)
Pls note that FedEx/Ups does not deliver to P.O box and the payment
for the item will be overnight to your address asap.i really need this item
and i will appreciates you if you can help me to save item till the payment
arrives as it will save me some extra cost....and my shipper will come as
soon as you have the check cashed in hand, So
please send me an email only Regards
Thanks
Awaiting for your prompt response.

There are several red flags in there for me. I may be wrong, but I think English is not their first language. Yeah, I know grammar has gone to Hell in a handbasket.

and i will appreciates you 
I will be buying it from
you so please kindly withdraw the advert 
BULLS****!!!
Even a 3rd grader knows that ain't right!! Should have said "I
would like to buy it from you"

FedEx/Ups does not deliver to P.O box
More crap.  Google SmartPost in case you never heard of it.


I will need the following details to mail the payment as soon as possible.
1.Name to be issue to...
2.Contact Address(City,State,Zip code)
3.Contact telephone number home,cell or work...)

This is where he (she) wants to set the hook into you. This is for sure
a scam to steal identity.

The older I get, the more I want to hurt arseholes that do this kind
of crap!!!

I guess instead of "grammar has gone to Hell", it's society has gone to hell!!!


Ralph


----------



## Cowboy

luv2weld said:


> Cowboy,
> I agree with others about being scammers.
> 
> Ref:
> Thanks for getting back me am ok with the price and the condition..
> Thanks for the prompt response to my mail. I will be buying it from
> you so please kindly withdraw the advert . Please to be informed that
> i will pay you with a certified bank check and once you have the check
> cashed at your bank then i will arrange for the pick up at your place..
> I will need the following details to mail the payment as soon as possible.
> 1.Name to be issue to...
> 2.Contact Address(City,State,Zip code)
> 3.Contact telephone number home,cell or work...)
> Pls note that FedEx/Ups does not deliver to P.O box and the payment
> for the item will be overnight to your address asap.i really need this item
> and i will appreciates you if you can help me to save item till the payment
> arrives as it will save me some extra cost....and my shipper will come as
> soon as you have the check cashed in hand, So
> please send me an email only Regards
> Thanks
> Awaiting for your prompt response.
> 
> There are several red flags in there for me. I may be wrong, but I think English is not their first language. Yeah, I know grammar has gone to Hell in a handbasket.
> 
> and i will appreciates you
> I will be buying it from
> you so please kindly withdraw the advert
> BULLS****!!!
> Even a 3rd grader knows that ain't right!! Should have said "I
> would like to buy it from you"
> 
> FedEx/Ups does not deliver to P.O box
> More crap. Google SmartPost in case you never heard of it.
> 
> 
> I will need the following details to mail the payment as soon as possible.
> 1.Name to be issue to...
> 2.Contact Address(City,State,Zip code)
> 3.Contact telephone number home,cell or work...)
> 
> This is where he (she) wants to set the hook into you. This is for sure
> a scam to steal identity.
> 
> The older I get, the more I want to hurt arseholes that do this kind
> of crap!!!
> 
> I guess instead of "grammar has gone to Hell", it's society has gone to hell!!!
> 
> 
> Ralph


 
Yup I agree Ralph & thanks for the input . I'm ussually good at sorting them out but the first reply through me off because he was wanting to come look at it , The next reply was a dead giveaway . 

 The funny thing is he has replyed to other times to the ad from different email addys so I started just playing along with him for several days . After I had my fun with him I sent him all of the contact info including email address of the Sedgwick county District attorney and said She will be handeling the transaction for me so contact her as she was looking forward to talking to him  . 

 Not only I haven't heard from him , I havent received any spam on any of my other ads since which leads me to beleive they are all connected in someway .


----------



## fogtender

Cowboy said:


> Yup I agree , I sure aint new to selling on CL but I thought I might clarify about the truck I am trying to sell , just to point out its not that much money & I aint worryed about wether they register it or not .
> 
> Allthough it will run & drive its Yard art to us, heres a couple of pics & guess what it's still for sale .   Thanks again to all for the great advice .



Wish you were closer to Alaska, would love to give you cash for it and restore it!  Would make a great parade platform!


----------



## muleman RIP

Foggy, we all know there ain't no parades in Alaska. That is just the frost between your toes thawing out and making folks want to march and dance!


----------

